# Merrick dog food



## ben roberts (Dec 5, 2010)

Anyone use this just curious to what kind of results ?


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I've fed the Merrick Grain Free kibble versions. I can't tell any difference either ingestion or excretory wise that make it seem any different than the Diamond Professional that I feed. Except for the cost... Merrick is more expensive than Diamond and a smaller bag.


----------



## patricia powers (Nov 14, 2010)

used a couple of their grainfree formulas for a very short time. was not impressed enough to stick with it. i don't think its a bad food & may work well for certain dogs----just not mine. pjp


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

decided to try a "reverse test" early this summer and switched to kibble only from RMB's ...as "premium" as those mentioned here even tho my dog will eat anything

same level of activity (retrieving stuff, gripping tugs/wedges etc), and in about two months i was already seeing gunk build up around gumlines...(i purposely didn't brush teeth)

so, back to rmb's and teeth looked good in a couple weeks....last time i think i will go that route

i don't think i've ever heard anyone make any comments on teeth/gums, so i guess that means everyone stays on top of it and brushes teeth regularly when on a kibble only diet...one of my biggest probs with kibble has always the teeth/gum effects
- or maybe kibble feeders also give raw bones and don't mention it ?
...or maybe i'm too picky about hating doggy breath that would gag a maggot //lol//

and fwiw, i've never used any other stuff (nylabones, rawhide, antlers, bully sticks, etc) for chew items

also fwiw, my brother got lazy about brushing and just spent about 400 bucks to clean his 4yr old malamute's teeth (kibble and hi energy biscuit treats)

lastly, don't know about other countries, but the vets in japan have a good deal going ... somehow the dog owners here feel it is standard and normal to have their vet do reg scheduled periodic teeth cleaning...VERY very few owners do any preventative teeth maintenance on their own and are amazed when i show them how much cheaper and simple it is 

OT part .... Merrick not avail here or at the Navy base commissary


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Mine do get bones, greenies, rawhide, pizzle sticks, the occasional shoe or cardboard box.


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

Honestly my Am bulldogs have eaten kibble of some sort all the time. (Taste of the Wild, Chicken Soup, Soild Gold) never have i had a problem with nasty junky teeth. And as a groomer i spent some time picking around in my dog's mouths, ears, toes and such. Usually i was removing dog hair from the gum line when my white dogs would suffer hives. ( something in the yard bothered them. they never had hives just hanging in the house) All my dogs do have access to nyla bones or kong toys. Could not put down real bones or antlers as that was grounds for a fight. Not worth the trouble. I do brush teeth when i think about it, but not daily.


----------



## ben roberts (Dec 5, 2010)

I was feeding purina pro plan performance 30/20 and have went to merrick buffalo i have noticed a difference in the way that my dogs look no difference if behavior


----------



## Kenda Chapman (Nov 23, 2013)

We feed Victor & Merrick to our dogs. I prefer the Merrick, but it is cheaper to feed both. The dogs that get the Merrick did not do well on the Victor (which I have personally seen over 50 dogs do just fine on Victor). 

Of the 2 that eat Merrick, one is a 3.5yr old 65lb (skinny) Very active Mal that we have a hard time keeping weight on & the other is a 13yr old very healthy, active (for what he is) Lab. I simply think it's a slight difference in the food that agrees with these dogs that the Victor does not. All my dogs have a nice coat, and a lot of energy. 

I am seriously considering switching to Raw for all dogs b/c I feel it is the best diet I can provide & hoping it will help put weight on the Mal. 

Overall, very happy with the Merrick! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

